# please is anyone on line



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Aldra


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

yes


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Loddy,
just needed someone to talk too, but alberts back now

woke up to Shadow crying, all his intestines outside of his wound

rushed to emergancy vet but she doesnt know if she can save him

sorry not your problem I just feel so bad

Should have just risked cancer

Sandra


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Hope you're okay Aldra


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Shocked !

Hope it all ends well 

good luck to shadow and thoughts with you sandra.

Roger


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Aw, that's dreadful news, really sorry. Hope they can sort him out. Keeping everything crossed. You have been through such a bad time.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I lost both my dogs within a month of each other it's not good .Aldra you take care and i hope it ends well.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Keep strong


----------



## oscardaisy (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi just read your message about shadow, I am really upset for you I have two dogs of my own and know how much it hurts when there hurting, really hope shadow will be ok keep your chin up, vets can do great things !


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sandra how shocking I really feel for you how are thing now?

Margaret


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Shadow*

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Shadow!

Viv


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't tell how sorry I am to hear that Aldra. I hope the vet is able to save him, fingers crossed, Alan.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We are all willing him on. Keep strong.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope Shadow is ok.
Dave p


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope the vet has been able to do something to help Shadow.

Catz


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Oh, Sandra, that is awful. Hope that everything works out ok. Prayers for Shadow.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi, I have been following Shadows story and feel really sad reading your post. It would be bad enough finding him like that, but everything feels worse in the middle of the night.

I am crossing everything for you that he is OK. Vets can work wonders. I nearly lost my boxer girl earlier this year from some kind of poisoning. Her bloods were off the chart & it didn't look good. Somehow they turned it around and she made a full recovery.

Will be thinking of you today and hoping for good news. 

Good luck.

Lorna


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

yes !!! my heart goes out to you keep us posted thinking of shadow todayxxx


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I do hope he's OK Sandra.

Paul.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

thinking about you and Shadow - hoping for the best for you.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and Shadow - hope your vet is able to help him.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i had a not too dissimilar experience when our yorkie , then pup went in for her routine spay op ,took her home, within hours her tummy seemed swolen and dsitended took her back, they took her straight back did a repair and said i could collect her later, went later but she had "burst her stiches " just laying in the little box they put her in . i think they thought i had let her jump up thus opening the wound. anyway i was pretty stressed by then and so was sophie, they took her in again. sparing the datails but it turned out the inside stiches had nt held, her skin just would nt stick together in the conventional way, they had to ask other practice s for advice. in the end a vet on the island had come across this before and advised them on how to do a special stitch teq to solve the prob, i wonder if its a simillar thing with shadow ?? our poor dog was fine with the vet before this, now 5 years later she shakes like a leaf whenever we have to go .dread it if she ever needs another op. keep us posted


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh Sandra. Can't imaging how shocked you must be. No wonder the poor soul has been crying so much. Will be thinking of you again today.

Hoping for good news.

Sue


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

So sorry about that Sandra, hope the old soldier pulls through ok.

Pete xx


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I can understand how awful it must have been for you to discover Shadow like this Sandra. Like everyone else, I'm wishing you and Shadow all the very best.

Phil


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just read your thread I am shocked 8O .. How awfull for you all 8-[ 

Love ray..xxx


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I'm so sorry to have read about your troubles, I do hope Shadow is OK, give him a hug from me 

Jason


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Oh Sandra, what a shock. I hope everything turns out well for him. Please keep us posted. 
Chris


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sandra. Praying that Shadow will pull through. Keep the faith! So many people are devastated by your news. Sending you all very, very best wishes. x


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, hoping for good news about Shadow in your next post Sandra.
We know he is like family.

Huggsssss Ray.
and Albert.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi sandra

hang in there
some mutts are tougher than we think.

Chin up
Kev and Sue
x


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Aldra what awful news. I do hope the vet can sort him out and that he pulls through. I know how much he means to you both. xx


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Only just read this thread and all the way through I was hoping that there would be good news before I reached the end ....so that is what I am still hoping for . 

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see aldra's other thread for news

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1280596.html#1280596


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

spykal said:


> Only just read this thread and all the way through I was hoping that there would be good news before I reached the end ....so that is what I am still hoping for .
> 
> Mike


Yes me to, hope all goes well with him.
Gary


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Mike for the link to the other thread where Aldra says @ Today - 12:52 pm...



aldra said:


> Well he is still holding on, much to the vets amazement
> 
> They had to remove part of his intestine which was damaged, so if he survives we will have to wait for 7 days to see if he can take enough nutrients with a reduced bowel
> 
> ...


----------

